# Tacoma Rv Refuses To Honor Factory Warranty



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

*
Just returned from a disappointing visit with TACOMA RV. They are located in Tacoma Washington. TACOMA RV is the local Outback dealer in this moderately large community located on 90th and South Tacoma way. In short, they actually refused to do any warranty work on my 2006 27RSDS!

Here is the whole story. I bought my RV last November. I have used it 3 times between then and now. A few weeks ago I was doing my weekly visit to the storage facility where we keep it and noticed some buckles in the siding just above the slide. I emailed photos to TACOMA RV. They said they wanted to see the trailer, so I towed it to Tacoma. They decided that it definitely had a problem and told me they would get with the factory to see what the repair should be and sent me and the trailer back home.

Received a call yesterday that they were ready to make the needed repairs and could I bring it back to them. Pulled it into their yard today and was told to unhitch "over there". After unhitching, the service manager came out and walked around the trailer and noticed a license plate bracket from another RV dealer and promptly refused to work on it stating "you didn't buy it here!. When I became slightly agitated he backed up to a story stating he was too busy and if I wanted I could bring it back next fall.

I will pursue what Outback is going to do about this and provide this information when it becomes available. The dealer I bought it from (200 miles from here) is working to resolve my problem (there is some dealer integrity out there after all).

In the mean time all Outback owners should be asking themselves "WHAT HAPPENS WHEN MY RV NEEDS WARRANTY WORK WHEN I AM ON THE ROAD? This is what I will be asking the factory rep as soon as I track him down.

More to follow........*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am surprised it got as far as it did before you were told you would be at the back of the line. Normally they take the VIN when they contact the factory for warranty work and they know which VIN's they sold and which ones they didn't.

Is it good customer service, no. Does the service manager care that his refusal to service your trailer can and will effect future sales at that dealership, no. I recommend that you talk to the Sales manager or the owner. This way you can see how they feel about it and they may or may not put pressure on the service manager to do the work.

Good luck and let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes...unfortunately this is typical from about May - Labor Day. Dealerships are so busy they will only take service appointments for their customers.

Randy


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Boy that is a sad thing!
I have had nothing but good things to say about Tacoma RV, but they were our dealer. This is not very good news..

Scott


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Swany,

Thanks for posting this tid bit of info... I am in the market to purchase and Tacoma is one of the dealers on my "short" list. However, after your experience with them, I might just have to drop them.

Also, I sent Keystone RV an email asking exactly about how warranties can be handled outside of your dealer... no response after about a week. Makes me wonder if I am making the right choice in RV's.

Please keep us updated!!!



Swany said:


> *
> Just returned from a disappointing visit with TACOMA RV. They are located in Tacoma Washington. TACOMA RV is the local Outback dealer in this moderately large community located on 90th and South Tacoma way. In short, they actually refused to do any warranty work on my 2006 27RSDS!
> 
> Here is the whole story. I bought my RV last November. I have used it 3 times between then and now. A few weeks ago I was doing my weekly visit to the storage facility where we keep it and noticed some buckles in the siding just above the slide. I emailed photos to TACOMA RV. They said they wanted to see the trailer, so I towed it to Tacoma. They decided that it definitely had a problem and told me they would get with the factory to see what the repair should be and sent me and the trailer back home.
> ...


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

I would start HERE...

http://www.thebbb.org/commonreport.html?bid=5191

And THEN...If that didn't do any good, I would finish here...

http://www.thebbb.org/commoncomplaint.html


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

h2p said:


> Swany,
> 
> Thanks for posting this tid bit of info... I am in the market to purchase and Tacoma is one of the dealers on my "short" list. However, after your experience with them, I might just have to drop them.
> 
> ...


H2P - Do not base your purchase of an Outback on the poor customer relations of one dealer or even an e-mail to Keystones general e-mail.

I had the propane cover and hardware replaced for free on my trailer 6 months after the warranty expired. The dealer said their hands were tied and could not do anything but I contacted "Team Challenger" at Keystone and and e-mail response within 24 hours and approval of the replacement cover 24 hours later.

Contact Keystone's "Team Challenger" for questions on warranty service. Also expect most manufactures dealers to be about the same on the situation. If you buy form them they have a little more desire to help you and if you do not buy form them well you are on your own.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok -- let me put my work hat on --

You have absolutely no leg to stand on - that will be $400 -- just kidding..

but you do actually dont have a leg to stand on...

Just let it go -- there is nothing you can do--- sorry

---

now what would I do --

I would call Keystone and get a name and number of a repair facility near you. 
I would tell Outback what happened but no matter what they are going to back the dealer --

I would move on...

Filing a complaint with the BBB is just a waste of your time --

Just chaulk it up to experience and sorry you got jerked around...


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Ok -- let me put my work hat on --
> 
> You have absolutely no leg to stand on - that will be $400 -- just kidding..
> 
> ...


Well said. I've bought a lot of outboard motors from a dealer that charged me more than I would have paid elsewhere but I knew I was buying the service. That's the good thing about where I live. Nothing is local.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bummer...I was the one telling k2p to take a serious look at Tacoma RV. This was based on price alone, as they were $1000's less then Curtis. I know WAcamer bought their 5'er from Tacoma RV and they also have good things to say.

Now, think of it this way. You DID buy your Outback at Tacoma RV and someone that didn't buy one there came in a got ahead of you for service. How would you feel? What if you had to miss a camping trip due to the "other" trailer being in front of you.

I'm not backing them, casuse I think it stinks...but I'm simple putting the shoe on the other foot.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with your comments... I just think it stinks as well. Say if you bought a Dodge truck... and it needed warranty repair. I guarantee you that you could bring it to any Dodge dealer in both Canada and the USA and it would be serviced correctly. Would Keystone not desire this same service from their dealers? I would think there is a claus somewhere in their dealer contract where they need to do the repair work irregarless of where the trailer came from... granted I do agree they will put their own customers first. But in this case we are talking about a dealer telling the person to not even bother???



Oregon_Camper said:


> Bummer...I was the one telling k2p to take a serious look at Tacoma RV. This was based on price alone, as they were $1000's less then Curtis. I know WAcamer bought their 5'er from Tacoma RV and they also have good things to say.
> 
> Now, think of it this way. You DID buy your Outback at Tacoma RV and someone that didn't buy one there came in a got ahead of you for service. How would you feel? What if you had to miss a camping trip due to the "other" trailer being in front of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We bought ours from Tacoma RV and haven't had to have any warranty work done. We had a great experience so far with them. Does make you wonder what happens if you move or are out of town and need warranty work.

Hope everything works out on the service. Keep us updated on how things pan out.

You should have borrowed our license plate holder.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree with you h2p. Car dealerships don't do customers that way and they are every bit as busy as an RV dealership. Having Swany tow it in and back and in again ~ only to decide _not_ to fix it, the service manager could have performed the work in that same amount of time and been done with it! It seems that KeyStone should get more involved with their service centers to ensure that ANY KeyStone unit will be repaired IN THE ORDER IN WHICH THE COMPLAINT WAS RECEIVED REGARDLESS of where the unit was purchased. It's just the right thing to do. As a customer, I hate to get caught in the 'middle-man' politics and all that that implies. I would hate it if someone would have to wait to have their unit repaired, if indeed they bought it there and I didn't, but ya know what they say 'happens'. (







) It is, after all, STILL a KeyStone product and mine is as important as the next guys. Swany, I cannot tell a lie. I know unequivocally that I would be upset too and as an Outback buyer from a center 600 miles away from our home, we will probably have the same issue come up before it's over with _our _local service center. I hope not.

Sure would hate to be traveling in the Tacoma area and have a major problem and be told that it had to be repaired back in Indiana 'on our way home to Tennessee'.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I thought I saw a post a few months ago about how our Outbacks are eligible to receive warranty work at any KEYSTONE dealership, does not have to be an Outback dealer. There are alot of various Keystone products and dealerships out there.

Also, there may be some Keystone authorized service centers that are strictly service and repair shops, no new trailer sales.

Definitely follow up with Keystone, and keep us posted.

Good Luck, Mark

action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

s said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought I saw a post a few months ago about how our Outbacks are eligible to receive warranty work at any KEYSTONE dealership, does not have to be an Outback dealer. There are alot of various Keystone products and dealerships out there.
> 
> [snapback]107394[/snapback]​


Eligible is the key word. It just does not mean priority.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lesson learned, remove any decals and plate holders with dealers name on it. I do because I hate them and most are ugly and its free advertising, now a little plate bracket started this problem.

John


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

How true John! I would imagine the service manager would have found out at some point that it wasn't originally purchased there but like you say, why be a walking, talking and driving billboard? They 'sneak' those plate frames on before you take delivery and we always take them off.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The first thing I do when I buy a car is take off the dealer logo off the back. I didn't with the Outback because the little buggers used a heavy duty sticker.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Ahhh...pretty sneaky!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Dealers are very funny that way. This spring I needed parts for my Outback and contacted my dealer I purchased from after waiting a week I went to another Outback dealer to order parts. They questioned ordering me the parts because I did not purchase the unit from them. I told the parts guy they couldn't get me a trailer and that's why I went to another dealer and he changed his story and ordered my parts. After a second week my dealer apologized for not returning call and offered to order parts. I explained I couldn't wait and had already ordered and received parts from competitior.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This is troubling indeed. I also bought from Tacoma RV and until I heard this I was thinking it was a pretty good group. I've gotten good response, fair deals and good advice from these folks. I may drop them a line and ask what gives. I'd really hate to think my TT work would mean butting into line ahead of someone else who had gotten there before me and who's only fault was buying from another dealer.

That's like going to a latte stand and having people with frequent buyer cards get preference over the other thirsty folks. (Well, OK, it's a lot worse than that but here in Seattle that is a DARNED serious thing!)

I'll let you know the response I get.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here are my thoughts.

For those that bought from Tacoma RV call them and tell them what a bad reputation they just earned (yep they earned it) and tell them you may reconsider future purchases if they choose to take care of customers like that.

Tacoma RV has the right to give priority service to their customers, I don't see anything wrong with that, however they should have asked you first and not pulled the stunt when you are there ready to have the work done.

This is one of the problems we face when we shop on price. You know Keystone doesn't pay 100% of their shop rates for warranty work, so in their minds they loose money and they didn't make money on the sale. That said the way Tacoma RV treated you was wrong.

Frankly I see the BBB as almost worthless these days, you get more power and knowledge from the internet like this forum than anything BBB would do. Where to go from here. I wouldn't bother with Tacoma RV, call Keystone customer service and explain what happened and ask for the next nearest Keystone service shop, let them give you the recommendation. Then call them, tell them that Keystone recommend you call them for service. I would imagine you'll get better quicker service now. If you don't drive on over here to the sunny Tri-Cities. Don't believe what 60 minutes said, it really is safe here. I'm sure the folks at Russ Dean can get you in and out quickly if you make an appointment and if they know you are coming a distance I've seen them work very quickly. Then I'd write the owner of Tacoma RV (woman I think) a letter and tell her about the poor service you received and how you will make a point to tell 25 people (already done that here) about their poor service.

Finally, go grab a drink and don't let the turkeys get you down. Happy Camping!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Frankly I see the BBB as almost worthless these days,


Phew, at first glance I thought you were talking about the Big Bad Brain.....

Mike


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, that is very disappointing







, we too bought our Outback from Tacoma RV, in fact we have bought 2 trailers from them. We have been really happy with the service, but we did buy from them.

I guess I will think twice now about recommending them.

Sorry you had such a bad experience Swany.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

camping479 said:


> > Frankly I see the BBB as almost worthless these days,
> 
> 
> Phew, at first glance I thought you were talking about the Big Bad Brain.....
> ...


Me too! Although it isn't far from the truth there either!

Regardless of what I hear back from Tacoma RV in their own defense, I do plan on telling them they screwed up royally. 345 views of this post so far - many more before I likely give a response - that's 200 plus people we've told (I'll estimate). That should get some attention!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My bad... should have said the Better Business Bureau to be clear... I'd never call Brian worthless. He's not worthless at all, he can sing and dance to "My little buttercup" with the best of them!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow,

Look what I just stumbled across... why, it is the E-mail addresses for both Sales ([email protected]) and Service ([email protected]) at Tacoma RV.

I think I will let them know - politely - how I feel about their policies. I bet if enough of us flexed our Outbackers muscle, it would at least get their attention. Hmm...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

You're right Brian! When I worked in Ford Motor Credit Customer Service (ok, ok, don't hold it against me!)







, We were taught and trained that for every ONE unhappy customer, 13 others learn about it _THROUGH_ that ONE person. Looks like we broke that tradition here real quick!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

This situation makes me wonder about all of the folks from all over the country who bought from Lakeshore RV in MI!?!?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> My bad... should have said the Better Business Bureau to be clear... I'd never call Brian worthless. He's not worthless at all, he can sing and dance to "My little buttercup" with the best of them!
> [snapback]107570[/snapback]​


I have pictures too. Interestingly, I'm not the only one in them am I Steve?

Now, Back to our important thread.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

nonny - this is the issue that often comes up about out of town purchases like from Lakeshore.

I know our dealer, Russ Dean, has said they really don't care they will work on any unit. Warranty work is warranty work, then again they are a pretty big dealer and keeping the crew busy is a good thing.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, this is really surprising. I have purchased 2 Outbacks from Tacoma RV and both transactions were fantastic. Had the fiver in for service too. They are great people, great prices and great service, so I am surprised at the response you got.

Try calling the owner. Her name is Ladonna. 
800-896-6373

Good luck!
Jeff


----------



## TACOMARV (May 4, 2006)

sunny sunny 


Swany said:


> THIS IS IN REGARDS TO TACOMA RV NOT DOING SERVICE WORK ON OUTBACK TRAILERS: WE ARE A FULL SERVICE DEALER AND WE ARE HAPPY TO DO OUTBACK WARRANTY WORK. WE RESERVE THE MONTHS OF FEBRUARY THROUGH AUGUST TO SERVICE THE CUSTOMERS WHO HAVE PURCHASED THEIR UNITS FROM US. WE ARE MORE THAN HAPPY TO DO WARRANTY WORK FOR OUR NON CUSTOMERS DURING THE MONTHS OF SEPTEMBER THROUGH JANUARY. THIS POLICY IS NOT MEANT TO OFFEND ANYONE, BUT OUR FIRST RESPONSIBLITY IS TO OUR CUSTOMERS.
> 
> THANK YOU TACOMA RV
> 
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Maybe Tacoma RV should advise their service guy of their policy and train him in tact!

Mark


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bummer...I was the one telling k2p to take a serious look at Tacoma RV. This was based on price alone, as they were $1000's less then Curtis. I know WAcamer bought their 5'er from Tacoma RV and they also have good things to say.
> 
> Now, think of it this way. You DID buy your Outback at Tacoma RV and someone that didn't buy one there came in a got ahead of you for service. How would you feel? What if you had to miss a camping trip due to the "other" trailer being in front of you.
> 
> ...


I guess it is a good hypothetical but the fact is that I was in the line and I had been there only two weeks (which was basically the admin time with Keystone) leading me to believe that this is more a get even thing than a customer \ time management thing.

I am a retired guy with lots of time to pursue these things. In my "past life" I was a fleet manager for a large wholesale grocery delivery company. I have delt with warranty and policy issues for most of my life. What has happened here is unheard of in the equipment business. Well I should say rarely heard if. That is because a manager of a large fleet has clout. You and I as RV buyers do not have clout unless we stick together and damand fair treatment. Did Outback tell you (if you own an Outback) that your warranty was only good at dealers that care to participate? Of course not! THIS IS UNFAIR TREATMENT AND THIS TREATMENT IS COMING FROM TACOMA RV AND IT THEY WILL DO IT TO ME THEY WILL DO IT TO YOU!!!!!

thanks for the comunication. I I intend to keep communicating and keep TACOMA RVs business phylosiphy in the forefront.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I am surprised it got as far as it did before you were told you would be at the back of the line. Normally they take the VIN when they contact the factory for warranty work and they know which VIN's they sold and which ones they didn't.
> 
> Is it good customer service, no. Does the service manager care that his refusal to service your trailer can and will effect future sales at that dealership, no. I recommend that you talk to the Sales manager or the owner. This way you can see how they feel about it and they may or may not put pressure on the service manager to do the work.
> 
> ...










tomorrow I will call the owner \ manager to get a reading on their attitude re this issue. If negative it is onto the BBB thanks to replys on this forum it is just a click away. I am also going to began to pull Keystone's chain tomorrow. If you follow this thread this is becoming some BAD PR FOR TACOMA RV..


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> nonny - this is the issue that often comes up about out of town purchases like from Lakeshore.
> 
> I know our dealer, Russ Dean, has said they really don't care they will work on any unit. Warranty work is warranty work, then again they are a pretty big dealer and keeping the crew busy is a good thing.
> [snapback]107638[/snapback]​


Russ dean was the dealer I purchased from. They seem to be an up-front dealership. MORE THAN I CAN SAY FOR TACOMA RV! However When I asked them about this very issue they did not offer a warning.

I might add that the purchase price of this RV was shopped all over the west coast. There was one higher (in CA) and several lower with Russ Dean being significantly lower. Now TACOMA RV WANTS TO HOLD ME HOSTAGE because of their non-competive pricing.

This just isn't right. I have bought heavy equipment in my past life and had warranty claims honored all over the US. WHAT IS TACOMA RV THINKING ANYWAY?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I wonder how many RV dealers use this same approach? I've never heard of this and I wonder if Keystone is aware of this practice?

I must admit, this isn't winning Tacoma RV any fans and having bought there, I'm a little ashamed that this is the attitude of the dealer I thought I had reasearched pretty thoroughly.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > > Frankly I see the BBB as almost worthless these days,
> ...


Well, tomorrow I will talk to the management of Tacoma RV. From the looks of it they have joined the forum long enough to state their policy of doing "non customer" work (I really dont get how everybody that comes in the door is not a customer, but I guess I was a "non customer"). We will see how that foes. Thanks for yours and the other 200 peoples input.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I wonder how many RV dealers use this same approach? I've never heard of this and I wonder if Keystone is aware of this practice?
> 
> I must admit, this isn't winning Tacoma RV any fans and having bought there, I'm a little ashamed that this is the attitude of the dealer I thought I had reasearched pretty thoroughly.
> [snapback]107726[/snapback]​


Looks like we are all going to the to give Russ Dean our business going forward.

Please don't think I was defending Tacoma RV with my previous post...bacause I wan't. And their reponse on this site was a half as* attempt at customer service recovery.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Lesson learned, remove any decals and plate holders with dealers name on it. I do because I hate them and most are ugly and its free advertising, now a little plate bracket started this problem.
> 
> John
> [snapback]107425[/snapback]​


Amen brother. I was thinking that as I towed my trailer back from TACOMA RV!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BigBadBrain said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many RV dealers use this same approach? I've never heard of this and I wonder if Keystone is aware of this practice?
> ...


Basically what TACOMA RVs "non customer" policy states is that there is inly approximately 6 months out of the year that they will honor your one year warranty!

Think about it! TACOMA RVs POLICY CUTS YOUR WARRANTY PERIOD IN HALF!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

TheDoxieHaus said:


> Wow, that is very disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will survive, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

TACOMARV said:


> sunny sunny
> 
> 
> Swany said:
> ...




Do you realize that your policy cuts the Outback warranty period in half? Do you realize that when you buy an Outback nobody says that "dealers may or may not do your warranty work? Do you imply to your "customers" that their warranty is only good at TACOMA RV?


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Well, this is really surprising. I have purchased 2 Outbacks from Tacoma RV and both transactions were fantastic. Had the fiver in for service too. They are great people, great prices and great service, so I am surprised at the response you got.
> 
> Try calling the owner. Her name is Ladonna.
> 800-896-6373
> ...


thanks, first thing tomorrow. Over 300 people looking on!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

TACOMARV said:


> WE ARE MORE THAN HAPPY TO DO WARRANTY WORK FOR OUR NON CUSTOMERS DURING THE MONTHS OF SEPTEMBER THROUGH JANUARY. THIS POLICY IS NOT MEANT TO OFFEND ANYONE, BUT OUR FIRST RESPONSIBLITY IS TO OUR CUSTOMERS.
> 
> THANK YOU TACOMA RVack]


On our _*frequent *_trips up I-5 from Portland (via Tacoma) I sure hope we don't break down during February-August.

And ... when it comes time to purchase our _next _trailer, we'll be looking to buy at dealers all over the Pacific NW, but *NOT *at Tacoma RV. Their loss.

We will be travelling all over the US this summer. If every Outback/Keystone dealer had the same attitude as Tacoma RV, we'd be screwed if we had a warranty breakdown. I certainly hope they are the exception, not the rule.

BTW, thanks for posting. It's nice to know you are listening.

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

TACOMARV said:


> THIS IS IN REGARDS TO TACOMA RV NOT DOING SERVICE WORK ON OUTBACK TRAILERS: WE ARE A FULL SERVICE DEALER AND WE ARE HAPPY TO DO OUTBACK WARRANTY WORK. WE RESERVE THE MONTHS OF FEBRUARY THROUGH AUGUST TO SERVICE THE CUSTOMERS WHO HAVE PURCHASED THEIR UNITS FROM US. WE ARE MORE THAN HAPPY TO DO WARRANTY WORK FOR OUR NON CUSTOMERS DURING THE MONTHS OF SEPTEMBER THROUGH JANUARY. THIS POLICY IS NOT MEANT TO OFFEND ANYONE, BUT OUR FIRST RESPONSIBLITY IS TO OUR CUSTOMERS.


Nice of you to join the forum and share your your policy. I guess I'm curious why nobody told this to Swany when he called in. Is your policy made clear up front when somebody calls in with a service related question? Policy is fine and all, but if you set an appointment and the person is there on your lot for service and you turn them away at that point all you have done is tick off a potential future customer. It would have been one thing if the policy was stated when he first called it, but to pull a stunt like you did when he's there on your lot is pretty much inexcusable.

See what you maybe missing is how you treat people comes back to either help you or haunt you. Your action and your policy in my opinion has hurt your reputation. When I first moved back to WA I had a Jayco trailer and needed warranty work, called Jayco and found that a local dealer called Russ Dean could service me. I was surprised since they didn't sell the Jayco line, none the less I went in and was treated with respect and helpfulness. Low and behold when we decided to shop around for another trailer I remembered that treatment and was able to work a good deal. But see I've never forgotten how they treated me that first time I needed help. Can you guess how many times I've praised them to other owners? I've lost count, and I'm afraid that I'll lose count telling people how Tacoma RV treated Swany.

Its your business, and your decision. One last word that I'll share, when you enter a message forum please reach over and click that key that says Caps Lock. Typing in all upper case is very difficult to read (studies back that up) and on the internet its considered to be a form of yelling. I don't think you were trying to yell at us, at least I hope not. Happy Camping.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well put Y Guy


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Well put Y Guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...

Rob


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Although I am a former Outback owner I would like to put in my 2 cents worth.
I believe the problem is that the dealer's shop rates are $95-$125 hour and Keystone allows much less than that on warranty work. Maybe $60/hr.
Also Keystone might allow 3 hours for the repair and it might take the shop 5 hours to do the job. 
On "their"customers they already made their prophit and could sacrifice some of their prophits on loss of $$ on warranty work.
I am not saying this is a good "customer service "policy but it sort of explains why.
It is always best to take warrany work back to the seller. 
I am sure if you would be a paying customer you be be in front of the line, actually in front of "their"customers warranty work.
All this is not good "Customer Service" but thats business and making the $$.
2blackdogs


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

2blackdogs said:


> Although I am a former Outback owner I would like to put in my 2 cents worth.
> I believe the problem is that the dealer's shop rates are $95-$125 hour and Keystone allows much less than that on warranty work. Maybe $60/hr.
> Also Keystone might allow 3 hours for the repair and it might take the shop 5 hours to do the job.
> On "their"customers they already made their prophit and could sacrifice some of their prophits on loss of $$ on warranty work.
> ...


I am sorry, but to me this is just a bunch of crap. If you choose to sell a product, then you also choose to do warranty work. $95-$125/hr is an overinflated rate, on the edge of highway robbery. Auto mechanics here in MI get about $60-$75/hr, with more schooling and technical ability. I am absolutely sick of hearing that they lose money on warranty work!!







It is not true! If it were, dealerships would go out of business. And when you buy a trailer, do they give you a schedule of when your warranty is valid and where?? I think not! If my Ford truck has problems, I can take it to ANY Ford dealership, and get it fixed as soon as possible. Whether or not I bought it there has no bearing on when I get in!

If RV dealership service depts are so overbooked, they have a duty to expand or hire more people to be able to provide SERVICE to the people that need it. If they choose not to do this, then you will get a reputation for having POOR SERVICE. The choice is theirs! Do you treat everyone with respect and courtesy, and try to solve their issues, or do you roll the profits into your pockets and throw the finger to the general public??!!

What is the phone number of the service dept at this dealership?? Emails are nice, but I think that if they get 300+ phone calls inquiring about their warranty practices, then they will get the message!!







And not just calls today, but tomorrow too just to make sure it hasn't changed!!

There is power in numbers. One way we as fellow campers can help keep an industry from taking advantage of us is to make us heard! One person complaining is not going to cut it. This site is awesome for us to be able to come together for support and to spread the word. Now, one of our fellow Outbackers has been kicked to the curb, and it is time for us all to rally a make our voice heard!! Lets show them that the word on poor service really does spread faster than wild fire!!!!!!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

h2p said:


> I agree with your comments... I just think it stinks as well. Say if you bought a Dodge truck... and it needed warranty repair. I guarantee you that you could bring it to any Dodge dealer in both Canada and the USA and it would be serviced correctly. Would Keystone not desire this same service from their dealers? I would think there is a claus somewhere in their dealer contract where they need to do the repair work irregarless of where the trailer came from... granted I do agree they will put their own customers first. But in this case we are talking about a dealer telling the person to not even bother???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked to Team Challenger at Keystone and was told that they cannot force a dealer to do anything.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> 2blackdogs said:
> 
> 
> > Although I am a former Outback owner I would like to put in my 2 cents worth.
> ...


Amen brother! Thanks for asking for the TACOMA RV phone number. Here it is!

800-896-6373
or email them at [email protected]


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> h2p said:
> 
> 
> > Swany,
> ...


Thanks for the Team Challanger suggestion but when I talked to them they basicall said that TACOMA RVs policy was poor business but they had no control over what dealers do (they should but they don't).


----------



## TACOMARV (May 4, 2006)

Here at Tacoma RV Center we take pride in our Service department. There are certain policys that we had to put into effect to be able to satisfy our customers service needs, so they will not have to wait 6 weeks to get their warranty work done during peak season. We believe service is just as important as selling a unit. Our goal is to give our customer as much attention after the sale as before the sale. Tacoma RV Center is commited to helping Keystone customers that are on the road and need emergency work done. Yes we will be more than happy to get out of town RV'ers emergency problems taken care as soon as possible to get them back on the road.

Most warranty work does not enable you from enjoying your RV and having a great camping season, and most warrany work can be done during the off season.

We are not trying to offend anyone with our policy of taking care of our customers first, but we feel service after the sale is very important.

Tacoma RV Center


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> The first thing I do when I buy a car is take off the dealer logo off the back. I didn't with the Outback because the little buggers used a heavy duty sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do wonders with a hair dryer (or a heat gun, but USE CAUTION!) and a bit of small diameter fishing line.

Sluggo


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TACOMARV,

While I appreciate your argument that you are trying to provide the best service possible to your 'customers', it is my feeling that anyone walking through the door of your service department should be considered a valued customer as well. Better yet... a 'New Valued Customer' (read: New Revenue Stream).

Perhaps, if instead of lecturing us on why you are right,and we are wrong, you might try listening to what is being said by the many customers and potential customers on this thread.

You can add all the spin you want to this debate, but I can promise you that with the policies you are promoting here, when it comes time for me to upgrade, Tacoma RV will not be on my list. Nor, when asked - as often happens here - will I be able to recommend Tacoma RV as a dealer worth considering.

So... how's that policy working out for you?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

TACOMARV said:


> Here at Tacoma RV Center we take pride in our Service department. There are certain policys that we had to put into effect to be able to satisfy our customers service needs, so they will not have to wait 6 weeks to get their warranty work done during peak season. We believe service is just as important as selling a unit. Our goal is to give our customer as much attention after the sale as before the sale. Tacoma RV Center is commited to helping Keystone customers that are on the road and need emergency work done. Yes we will be more than happy to get out of town RV'ers emergency problems taken care as soon as possible to get them back on the road.
> 
> Most warranty work does not enable you from enjoying your RV and having a great camping season, and most warrany work can be done during the off season.
> 
> ...


Just a couple questions for you if you will answer them.

First, what happens if my warranty expires during the part of the season when you refuse to do my warranty work?? Are you going to pay for the repairs out of your pocket? I dont think so. If I bought a camper in Michigan, and moved to Washington, am I then forced to drive all the way back to MI to get warranty work done?? In theory, if every dealership took your approach to customer service, that is what I would have to do. Or, instead, accept the fact that my warranty is in essence only 6 mths because the dealers where I now live are too busy to bother taking care of an "outsider"! GREAT customer service there!!









Second, why is it when I buy a vehicle, I can take it to any dealership and get treated the same?? Is the RV industry so much better/different from the auto industry?? You may say that it is because the RV industry is extremely busy for only part of the year. Let me just respond in advance. If I buy my snowplow somewhere other than where I live, and it breaks during a snow storm (you know, the busy time of year), why is it I can take it to any dealer and get the warranty work done WITHOUT being asked where I bought it?? Good question huh!

You have dug your own hole, and now are forced to lie in it. The word is out, bottom line! Your approach to customer service is appalling! It is a good thing every RV dealer does not take this approach. If they did, your warranty would be worthless unless you live where you bought your trailer!!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

TACOMARV said:


> Here at Tacoma RV Center we take pride in our Service department. There are certain policys that we had to put into effect to be able to satisfy our customers service needs, so they will not have to wait 6 weeks to get their warranty work done during peak season. We believe service is just as important as selling a unit. Our goal is to give our customer as much attention after the sale as before the sale. Tacoma RV Center is commited to helping Keystone customers that are on the road and need emergency work done. Yes we will be more than happy to get out of town RV'ers emergency problems taken care as soon as possible to get them back on the road.
> 
> Most warranty work does not enable you from enjoying your RV and having a great camping season, and most warrany work can be done during the off season.
> 
> ...


So, you heard it here first. Out of towners are safe. It is just the locals that have to worry. Let me respectfully submit this thought. If TACOMA RV had employed "competative pricing" we wouldn't be having this discussion! It was a savings of sever thousand dollars that compelled me to buy in eastern WA.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Your bottom line Swany is absolutely correct. I think it is not just the service department that is the problem. Sounds like the whole dealership has earned its new reputation!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Most warranty work does not enable you from enjoying your RV and having a great camping season, and most warrany work can be done during the off season.


That's a good point.

My experience has been that most RV dealers will typically prioritize warranty work in this order; 1) top priority if you bought it here, 2) 2nd priority if you are traveling through and broken down, and, 3) time-permitting for the rest. I'm sure any safety issues would also get a top priority. If you chose to buy somewhere else based on price, then you have to accept the consequences of that choice.

Yeah, it would have been real nice if they had simply asked the question as to whether you had purchased from them before you took the trouble to drag the thing up to Tacoma and I can certainly understand why someone would get upset. However, from the dealer's point of view, I think they have to have a priority system when it is spring crunch time.

If the warranty issues in question are cosmetic or easily worked around, then I would simply get the work pre-approved (in case the warranty is about to expire) and make an appointment for a later date when the dealer can handle it.

I'm not going to close this thread just yet as I can easily see both points of view and, so far, the discussion has been "reasonably civil", but maybe we have run the gambit on this issue.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> The first thing I do when I buy a car is take off the dealer logo off the back. I didn't with the Outback because the little buggers used a heavy duty sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per TACOMA RV Mgmt (I just got off of the phone with them) they check every vin number before they do the work. Their write-up guy must have failed to do this and in fact did not even notice the "Russ Dean" decal himself. It was the service manager that saw it. apparently he didn't check the vin number either.

Interestingly enough the wright-up guy made an attempt to CYA by telling managment that he "asked" me if I bought it there and I guess I said yes? That is hard to believe since I showed up there "Russ Dean" decals on the back.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

vdub said:


> > Most warranty work does not enable you from enjoying your RV and having a great camping season, and most warrany work can be done during the off season.
> 
> 
> That's a good point.
> ...


Vdub, while it does sound reasonable in theory, what happens to someone who moves after they buy their trailer? Are they just automatically considered a second class customer because they moved?


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

vdub said:


> > Most warranty work does not enable you from enjoying your RV and having a great camping season, and most warrany work can be done during the off season.
> 
> 
> That's a good point.
> ...


Here is my concern with waiting until "September" to do this repair. they (TACOMA RV) say it may take an complete wall replacement. So we do this in Sept and it takes a week to do the repair and a couple of weeks to get the new wall shipped in. It is just about Oct. In Nov my warranty expires. If the repair has a problem then I am into another barrel of snakes.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Are they just automatically considered a second class customer because they moved?


I doubt most dealers would handle it that way. If you were several hundred miles from where you bought it and it was licensed in your new state, I'm sure they would make every attempt to make reasonable accomodations.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> vdub said:
> 
> 
> > > Most warranty work does not enable you from enjoying your RV and having a great camping season, and most warrany work can be done during the off season.
> ...


EXACTLY! what we have here is a dealership with 30 acres of trailers to sell and two bays of service space. So their failure to plan a proper business model makes Outback's warranty void 7 months out of the year. If you move I guess you will just have to leave your RV behind.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Allright, let's get a consensis of opinions. Go to the poll section of this web site and find the poll regarding dealers and warranty! Let's see how many of us owners (not dealers) believe that dealers are obligated to provide warranty service if they are going to claim dealer status.

By the way, when I talked to Keystone this AM they had heard of this problem with TACOMA RV before.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> I would start HERE...
> 
> http://www.thebbb.org/commonreport.html?bid=5191
> 
> ...


I did the "file a complaint with the BBB" thing just for drill. The BBB always claims to be non-partisan but to be a member a business must pay them dues. That sounds like an ax to grind to me. But I enjoyed working my way through the process.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Very interesting info on the Poll on this issue. It is only an hour old it it is going this a way

Dealerships absolutely required to provide warrant work in a timely fashion 77%

Dealership required to provide warranty work as time permits 15%

Dealership not required to provide warranty (1 person presumed to be Tac RV) 8%

Go to "polls" and weigh in.

PS, if you think that TACOMA RV is not interested in what all of you have to say think again. They have been signed on all morning!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well Swany, Tacoma RV has spoken and made their position pretty clear, they will not be providing service to you, or to anyone else that didn't buy from them in a timely fashion. Though I don't think any of us care for this type of policy it is their company. I think the best way to have an impact is to tell others of their policy and let them speak with their wallets. I am sure there are other Keystone dealers or Thor dealers that can work with you locally, if you head back to this side of the mountains let me know and I can take you out to lunch. To spread your word of poor service policy I would consider posting over on RV.net and on IRV2.com as well.

Tacoma RV I'll give you some credit for coming here to defend your actions and position, though I totally disagree with you I will give you credit for that.

For the rest of us, it comes down to our decision where to buy future RVs from and where to refer potential buyers from - its your decision.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

What I want to know is do you think the replies on here have come from the service manager just trying to CYA, or from the owner of the dealership. I am wondering if anyone has bothered to go to the owner and tell him/her that their name has been/ is currently being dragged through the dirt because of this policy??







Or better yet, would it have been this bad if they had been up front in the first place?? Did the service manager tell the owner that all this bad press was because he didnt do his job in the first place?? I highly doubt it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For me, I kinda accept the fact that if I bought elsewhere I will wait longer to get a repair done. They were told to bring the trailer in at a set appt date and then were shoved back out the door. That is the problem and issue. Like I said to my dealer when I bought mine..."it is not whether I have a problem or not but how the problem is handled". This was handled poorly and has escalated. The old saying of I ll tell one person and you tell one person and so on and so on has taken on new meaning.









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like Tacoma RV has made there bed...now their going to have to sleep in it. Can our group really effect there bottom line? Probably not, but it will sur be fun linking back to this thread when anyone from the PNW askes for a dealer recommendation.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds like Tacoma RV has made there bed...now their going to have to sleep in it. Can our group really effect there bottom line? Probably not, but it will sur be fun linking back to this thread when anyone from the PNW askes for a dealer recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have definately documented where not to buy your next RV.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Swany,

While we sympathize with your plight regarding the service dept. of Tacoma RV, the point has been more than adequately treated. It is time to return to normal Outbackers business.

John


----------

